# Madeline Rothwell - Breeder of Phantoms/Sables?



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

Anybody heard of this breeder? She's based in Arizona.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I don’t know her, but I know the owner of the stud of her current litter and would trust her based on that. The stud is titled, fully health tested including genetic diversity. They are adorable pups! A phantom would be tempting.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

It concerns me that there are people deliberately breeding dogs that have disqualifying faults. Even more disturbing is that some of these odd colors might have been obtained by crosses to other breeds. The standard of the breed is the same in every country that I have seen: it states that poodles are to be a solid color.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I just watched a couple of her videos and her puppies look so sweet and gentle.


----------

